# Patterning help needed



## chisum (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been wanting to start reloading my own steel shot and have just invested quite a bit into equipment but have yet to duplicate the patterns I get with Winchester drylock 3" 1 3/8 #3. My goal was to equal the drylocks pattern out of a browning gold 3.5 with a standard browning modified tube and of course more speed. So far I've got all RSI wads 2.75 & 3" (preslit), 2.75 gold medal & 3" rem hulls and have been loading #3 shot. I've tried RSI loads # 64,65,66,74,75,80,84,& 88 and hand weigh both shot & powder. One thing I have noticed on the recovered wads are several had small holes in the petals after firing that I would think let the shot come in contact with the barrel (anyone else see this). I have tried all of the invector tubes as well as purchased a briley modified extended tube and have yet to find a load I want to hunt with. I have been shooting at 35 yards as most of our shots within this range. Again I am not looking for a turkey pattern and am a little hesitant to stick more in high dollar choke tubes. Any help would be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Speed can be an issue, often times with the higher the velocity with steel, the worse the pattern after a certain point. Although this is usually associated with larger sizes of shot, and I haven't seen it until you get above 1550 fps, and like I said, only in larger shot sizes. Remember the Drylok is only going 1265 fps, so that may be the main issue/difference.

You should need fewer pellets for a kill with the higher velocity.

Sounds like you are trying about everything I would.

Remember, by your post, you are trying to duplicate an 1 3/8 oz payload with smaller payloads, , with the difference being more than others on the loads listed, but there is still a smaller amount of pellets for the pattern.

Are you getting holes in the pattern, or just not as dense of pattern?

As far as the wad rubthrough, I have not seen that in my loads, but that is mostly 3 1/2 in loads. Is it just a few pellets rubbing through, or a lot?

What chokes have you tried?


----------



## chisum (Aug 25, 2009)

My patterns have holes and are less than 50%. I have tried all the browning factory chokes as well as a Briley Buck Gardner passing duck (modified). I have noticed in other forums talking about terror tubes (.675 &.665) people seem have have better results as my smallest tube currently is .705. I thought that may be getting to tight for closer shots but maybe not. As far as the wad petals the holes are small and average 1 or 2 in each wad. Thought about trying mylar wraps inside wad but none of rsi recipes call for them. Would they change pressures at all and would they add extra protection. Also was wondering some of these recipes call for a felt spacer over the shot which I've been doing and really helps the crimp but I wonder if that wouldn't hurt the pattern as at some point some of the shot has to push the felt ot of the way? Does it matter if felt is under or over shot? Sorry for being long winded but I'm frustrated. Thanks again.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Remember brownings are backbored, so their full choke constriction is less than some others because the bore of the barrel is larger than others.

One can only try moving the felt to under the shot. The felt is forgiving, where an over the shot card is not to be put under steel as it affects pressure a lot more.

Maybe try an extended carlson steel full choke, around $30. Or, possibly change shot sizes or try a little duplexing, possibly 1's or BB's over 3's.

My RSI manual talks about getting better patterns out of brownings and benellis with invector chokes by going to Briley or Hastings extended tubes. I have had good luck with both my standard flush mounts and I have 4 Carlson's extended steel tubes.


----------



## Buffalo Howler (May 8, 2009)

I have heard of RSI wads having some blowby on the gas seals. Are the wads getting the gas seal curled up? Are the wads the same thickness all the way around? Have you tried using cork and a tyvek patch in the wad as filler? It seems to me that if you have tried that many different loads using RSI wads you gun does not like the wads. I would try Ballistic Products wads or Precision Reloading wads. Most are about 10$/ 100.


----------

